# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  Бесплатные списки прокси серверов

## AnonGirl

Самые свежие и быстрые списки прокси серверов вы можете взять отсюда: 
http://proxies.prophp.org 
http://proxies.phpnet.us 
http://socksproxy.phpnet.us 
http://socksproxy.xlphp.net 
http://httpproxy.netfast.org 
http://anonymous.4sql.net

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Макcим

Тогда бы уже и рассказать насколько безопасны в самом деле анонимные прокси  :Smiley:

----------


## Dimos

Я могу рассказать. Что я и сделал в топике в разделе "Помогите" :-)

----------


## Макcим

Ну тогда уже и тут расскажите. Я для себя вывел правило: "Нет ни чего опаснее, чем ложное чувство безопасности".

----------


## f_kristey

> Самые свежие и быстрые списки прокси серверов вы можете взять отсюда: 
> http://proxies.prophp.org 
> http://proxies.phpnet.us 
> http://socksproxy.phpnet.us 
> http://socksproxy.xlphp.net 
> http://httpproxy.netfast.org 
> http://anonymous.4sql.net


AnonGirl, 
Доброго времени суток!
Вопрос: а что такое прокси-сервер, и, какая мне, простому пользователю, польза от них?

----------


## Exxx

Proxy сервер - это "промежуточный компьютер", который является Вашим посредником в интернете. Через него проходят все Ваши обращения в сети Internet. Proxy работает по принципу: скачивает запрошенную информацию и передает Вам, оставляя Ваш ай-пи адрес анонимным. Proxy-сервер может многое. Он способен:
* сделать Ваше путешествие по Сети анонимным;
* позволить входить в чаты, даже если Вас заблокировали;
* помочь посмотреть те сайты, к которым закрыл доступ Ваш системный администратор;
* и многое другое.
inetjob.info/proksi.html

прокси сервер на wikipedia

----------


## Лангепас

А что выскакивает окошко введите имя и пасс...
А какое имя юзера и пасс???

----------


## pig

Это надо спрашивать там, куда стучитесь.

----------


## Макcим

Почему ни кто не хочет рассказать об обратной стороне медали?

----------

